# How many GTR's out there in UK?



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

How many GTR's out there in UK?

I mean you don't see many of them, autotrader only have around 100 of them for sale + pistonhead few more maybe?

I am well pleased that I am probably the only one in Nottingham driving a GTR.  makes me feel special but in a good way  I am only 27 who earned every single penny with own brain :chuckle: when i drive through city centre i have to keep my windows up so that females do not try to jump in the car to have sex with me :chuckle:

You see a lot of Ferraries, Lambos, R8's driving around but its like yeah nice but nothing more than that.. driving a GTR people breaking their neck just to have a look it the beauty  

I love it! I understand how you guys feel driving this beautiful piece of engineering.

Respect to you all :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum

Great that you are enjoying your car! You are most definitely not the only GTR in Nottingham though!


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Search results for 'Nissan GT-R' - How Many Left?


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Nottingham meet anyone?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Another GTR owner that's just loving the car and attention it brings,
I can't wait for the summer to come, so it trays clean longer than 5 minutes,
Have fun mate.
Goldie


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

H.7 said:


> Search results for 'Nissan GT-R' - How Many Left?


So there were around 1700 on the road as of Autumn 2012?

The number of Black editions seems to have dropped off a bit.
Explains why the insurance on the older models has gone up, although a few are possibly SORNed.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Only ONE Spec-V?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LiamGTR said:


> Only ONE Spec-V?


Clearly there are not that many mugs about after all. :chuckle:

Wasn't it something like £120k+, yet the MY11 is better?

Still, it is rather exclusive.
Even if it was surpassed by the cheaper facelift model.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes ONE spec v and it is currently for sale for £80k on pistonheads!


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Alexinphuket said:


> Nottingham meet anyone?


Yep I'd be up for that


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Alexinphuket said:


> Nottingham meet anyone?


Once the new unit is up and running I don't mind setting up a Sunday morning get together


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes ONE spec v and it is currently for sale for £80k on pistonheads!


Hahaha wow Nissan failed HARD on that one


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

pwpro said:


> Once the new unit is up and running I don't mind setting up a Sunday morning get together


Would be up for that Paul:thumbsup: and a wash n wax 

btw on the car :squintdan


----------



## F1_MWG (Jan 21, 2013)

Can you get a 2011 & 2012 Black Edition? or are they all Premiums with the option to have Recaro seats?


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

pwpro said:


> Once the new unit is up and running I don't mind setting up a Sunday morning get together


That sounds a great idea defo up for that buddy


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

SneakyRussian said:


> How many GTR's out there in UK?
> 
> I mean you don't see many of them, autotrader only have around 100 of them for sale + pistonhead few more maybe?
> 
> ...


Your certainly not alone in Notts. I have been cruising around the market square in mine since 2009 :clap:

What colour is yours? I have spotted a tungsten one a few times and a white one.

I drive through the city centre most nights, I must remember to keep my windows down next time


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Plumber dave said:


> That sounds a great idea defo up for that buddy


Count me in.

What next a BBQ :nervous:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

C2 VXT said:


> Your certainly not alone in Notts. I have been cruising around the market square in mine since 2009 :clap:
> 
> I drive through the city centre most nights


Seriously Ian - you need to re-read your posts!!:chuckle:

I was going to say I was up for a Notts meet.....but I don't want to get arrested for 'cruising' around Old Market Sq! - 

What about Forest Rd East/Hyson Green?:wavey:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

F1_MWG said:


> Can you get a 2011 & 2012 Black Edition? or are they all Premiums with the option to have Recaro seats?


There is no Black edition now, you just choose which seats you want.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

nigelGTR said:


> Seriously Ian - you need to re-read your posts!!:chuckle:
> 
> I was going to say I was up for a Notts meet.....but I don't want to get arrested for 'cruising' around Old Market Sq! -
> 
> What about Forest Rd East/Hyson Green?:wavey:


Nige 

Don't try and make out you don't do it as well


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

right o boys we'll sort it 

probably looking late may / early june 

i reckon we should all meet up for teas and coffees for an hour then go for a run up to matlock or over to skegness for a fish and chips lunch 

i'll have a muse 

Paul


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a great idea looking forward to that buddy


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

C2 VXT said:


> Your certainly not alone in Notts. I have been cruising around the market square in mine since 2009 :clap:
> 
> What colour is yours? I have spotted a tungsten one a few times and a white one.
> 
> I drive through the city centre most nights, I must remember to keep my windows down next time


Mine is black with tinted windows all around  I honestly only seen 1 grey GTR around probably about a year ago in Nottingham. 

Strange i never saw you driving around :nervous:


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

nigelGTR said:


> Seriously Ian - you need to re-read your posts!!:chuckle:
> 
> I was going to say I was up for a Notts meet.....but I don't want to get arrested for 'cruising' around Old Market Sq! -
> 
> What about Forest Rd East/Hyson Green?:wavey:


I drive through that place a lot since there is a nice coffee shop owned by one Iranian guy who does very nice English breakfast. 

Maybe one day we can all meet up there for a brekkie :thumbsup:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Have you guys not got the "How many left app". Here's the web version How Many Left?

Another good one is "Askmid". With this you can check your on the insurance data base and have a cheeky look at your old cars to see if there still about (assuming they havnt got a private plate on now).

askMID


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm in Nottingham with a silver R35 and know two other guys in Nottingham with R35's not forum members..common as muck!


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

maxkirk said:


> I'm in Nottingham with a silver R35 and know two other guys in Nottingham with R35's not forum members..common as muck!


I think i might of seen your car on Haydn Road once


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

DWC said:


> Have you guys not got the "How many left app". Here's the web version How Many Left?
> 
> Another good one is "Askmid". With this you can check your on the insurance data base and have a cheeky look at your old cars to see if there still about (assuming they havnt got a private plate on now).
> 
> askMID


Not too accurate though, and claims only 9 track pack GTRs sold/registered last year!


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

C2 VXT said:


> Nige
> 
> Don't try and make out you don't do it as well


Moi?? can't afford the fuel!!

You coming Sunday to GP?


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Paul - Im in too if you sort something.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

nigelGTR said:


> Not too accurate though, and claims only 9 track pack GTRs sold/registered last year!


What makes you think more than 9 Track pack's were sold. I would of thought that was about right.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

DWC said:


> What makes you think more than 9 Track pack's were sold. I would of thought that was about right.


TBH, I am surprised that many were sold! I thought the general opinion was that they weren't worth the extra £10k??


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

nigelGTR said:


> TBH, I am surprised that many were sold! I thought the general opinion was that they weren't worth the extra £10k??


I suppose a few dealers have registered them as the owner then they sold a few to some rich people who use them as a track toy. 9 is about right


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

*Thread resurrection*

Using the below link, what does "Skyliner" represent? imported skylines perhaps?

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=***10003;&q=Nissan+GT-R

Even without the 813 Skyliners, I’m surprised there's over 2000 R35 GTR's registered, I rarely see another


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

What's more upsetting is that I've had the car a month and not one single women has tried to have sex with me!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

ahhhh you see...... the expectation is that women will flock to you, but no no..... the reality of the situation is you get nothing but men wanting to talk to you about it! 

Women just see a Nissan Badge and shun you for being a poor person


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> ahhhh you see...... the expectation is that women will flock to you, but no no..... the reality of the situation is you get nothing but men wanting to talk to you about it!
> 
> Women just see a Nissan Badge and shun you for being a poor person


Yeh but I've also had the 911 turbo 5 years and not a single women has wanted to have sex with me either!

I'm no looker , but you'd expect some action !


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> ahhhh you see...... the expectation is that women will flock to you, but no no..... the reality of the situation is you get nothing but men wanting to talk to you about it!
> 
> Women just see a Nissan Badge and shun you for being a poor person


My missus spends all her time bemoaning having to go anywhere in the "Datsun", and usually saying...."I remember when you looked at me like that!" :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Get attention from men to woman, old to young, but definitely more men.

Have had a few exotics, but non turned heads like the GTR does.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I get loads of attention from women when out in my GT-R. Maybe it's not the car that's the problem chaps? :nervous: :chuckle:


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

gtr mart said:


> I get loads of attention from women when out in my GT-R. Maybe it's not the car that's the problem chaps? :nervous: :chuckle:


What you trying to say ? I'm ugly or something ?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sustanon250 said:


> What's more upsetting is that I've had the car a month and not one single women has tried to have sex with me!


Does that include the wife?


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Does that include the wife?


Lol 

That goes without saying doesn't it ?


----------



## ConnorPM (Mar 29, 2016)

I know I am not the only GTR driver in Surrey, but I may have the fastest GTR. (or at least one of the lightest. I just had most of the top half fitted with Carbon Fiber. The garage did a bit about it. on it.


----------



## X300 BEE (Feb 15, 2016)

lots lol


----------

